# GBAtemp Playlist



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 25, 2009)

The premise for this thread is to create a large database (for lack of a better word) of temper's favorite songs. Post your favorite song/songs and genre and I'll add it to the list. PLEASE point out if there is an identical thread or i am doing something horribly wrong. The idea of this thread is to possibly even have 1000's of song suggestions for the community. Songs from game/movie soundtracks are OK but not preferred. Keep in mind Google is my source for getting the Genre of a song so some may be slightly off. Finally i do not spend long on GBAtemp so your additions may not be added right away. Remember ctrl+f to search the list for your favorite genre.


Spoiler



_Please look at your iTunes or whatever to get the genre and put your suggestions in a similar format so it is easier for me._

*GBAtemp Playlist*
1. Sleepyhead by passion pit. (Electronic)
2. Keep the car running by Arcade Fire. (Indie, Alternative)
3. Night of the hunter by 30 seconds to mars. (Alt, rock)
4. Crying Lightning by Arctic Monkeys. (Alt, rock, Indie)
5. Jesus he knows me by Genesis. (Pop rock)
6. Voices by Disturbed. (Hard rock, Metal)
7. Heartbreaker by Led Zeppelin. (Hard Rock)
8. Ain't That a Bitch by Aerosmith. (Hard Rock)
9. Highway Star by Deep Purple. (Hard Rock)
10. Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden. (Heavy Metal)
11. Behind Blue Eyes by The Who. (Rock)
11. The Pretender by Foo Fighters. (Alternative Rock)
12. Painkiller by Judas Priest. (Heavy Metal)
13. Hotel California by Eagles. (Rock)
14. No More Tears by Ozzy Osbourne. (Heavy Metal)
15. Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin. (Hard Rock)
15. Hearts Burst Into Fire by Bullet For My Valentine. (Rock)
16. Ruin by Lamb Of God. (Death Metal, Thrash Metal)
17. Ruby by Kaiser Chiefs. (Rock)
18. Ghostbusters by Ray Parker Jr. (Rock, Pop)
19. Born to be wild by Steppenwolf.  (Hard Rock)
20. The Ruffneck Collection Part VII by Vanugenth the 5th. (Electronic)


----------



## Quanno (Dec 25, 2009)

Keep the car running by Arcade Fire


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 25, 2009)

think it would be better if you also ask for the genre the titles are set in, because everyone herehas an individual taste of music and it would be annoying to look all the songs up, searching for his songs:.

for me 'night of the hunter' by '30 seconds to mars' - genre : alternanative rock


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the idea blackdragonbahamut.


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't really have one absolute favourite song... Like how I don't have one absolute favourite artist...

We can only vote for one song?

And what if we decided some songs are better in the future?


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 25, 2009)

You can tell me a couple and i can put as many as you want in. If you say a whole album i might just put the album in though. This is all about making a big list


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

Crying Lightning by Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

Jesus he knows me by Genesis


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 25, 2009)

Disturbed - Voices (hard rock/ metal)
Wicked idea by the way (


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

Heartbreaker by Led Zeppelin (Hard Rock)
Ain't That a Bitch by Aerosmith (Hard Rock)
Highway Star by Deep Purple (Hard Rock)
Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden (Heavy Metal)
Behind Blue Eyes by The Who (Rock)
The Pretender by Foo Fighters (Alternative Rock)
Painkiller by Judas Priest (Heavy Metal)
Hotel California by Eagles (Rock)
No More Tears by Ozzy Osbourne (Heavy Metal)


Is taht too much?

Eidt: Ohyeah, of course.... Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin (Hard Rock)


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Heartbreaker by Led Zeppelin (Hard Rock)
> Ain't That a Bitch by Aerosmith (Hard Rock)
> Highway Star by Deep Purple (Hard Rock)
> Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden (Heavy Metal)
> ...


Not too many...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But your tastes are similar to mine.

I'll also add:
Hearts Burst Into Fire - Bullet For My Valentine
Ruin - Lamb Of God
Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs
Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.
Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 25, 2009)

Will do all updates in the morning too hard to do on my iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by the way there is NO limit but do a search first so you don't repeat a song


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 25, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=188060
^^read that


also:






*EDIT:* No offense, but this is completely retarded as a database. You're gonna have to edit the op for every new submission. Why not just get an ACTUAL database?


----------

